# Snail?



## swee777 (Aug 2, 2019)

Well, I bought two plants from the local pet store, which were in a plant only tank and yes, "snail free". I started the tank ten days ago, but when I heard the horror stories about snails I took the plants out. Live and learn because now I know I could have pre-treated the plants.
I found this guy this morning. What type of snail is he? If he is a nuisance snail, I have a place he can go. Plus I don't think there's any food for him right now.
I was saving my snail space for after my tank has cycled and for a nerite snail. 
Don't be fooled by the pic, I do macro photography, and I could barely see him. He is probably the size of 1/8th the tip of an eraser and just looked like a spot on the glass. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## RickyTan (Jan 26, 2017)

Pond/bladder snail. They eat decaying plants/detritus/uneaten food and sometimes eat algae, may reproduce quickly and get out of control if there is excess food available.


----------



## swee777 (Aug 2, 2019)

Thanks you. Definitely don't want a tank of them, so I'll start catching what I find. Like I said, don't mind snails just don't want nuisance snails. Will bettas eat these if they are that tiny?


----------



## RickyTan (Jan 26, 2017)

Most fish ignore them, including bettas in my experience.


----------



## swee777 (Aug 2, 2019)

thanks, since I'm new to betta just wondering. Plus I'm seeing my betta picking through the gravel today. I know I've only had him a short time, but he just started doing this today.


----------



## blubird101 (Jan 25, 2019)

If the pond snails end up getting out of control, you can get an assassin snail. It will eat them.


----------



## swee777 (Aug 2, 2019)

Yes, but then do the assassin snails get out of hand? Who is the best tank cleaner without damaging plants? Was looking at nerite just from what people have said. Plus once my tank cycles and I get some algae will buy one. I only have a ten gallon tank.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

swee777 said:


> Yes, but then do the assassin snails get out of hand? Who is the best tank cleaner without damaging plants? Was looking at nerite just from what people have said. Plus once my tank cycles and I get some algae will buy one. I only have a ten gallon tank.


The best tank cleaner is you. If you start having algae problems you need to figure out why there is imbalance in the tank and remedy.

I have algae woes because the electricity went off and I got lazy and did not reset the timer when it went wonky and the lights stayed on almost continuously. I bought the Nerites to clean up that algae and take care of any new that forms. IME, if you have Nerite Snails, Amano Shrimp, etc., you never see algae in a balanced aquarium. BTW, I always have Nerites in my tanks but Natalie Nerite died at the ripe old age of four and I hadn't replaced her.

Recommendations are for two gallons per snail but I find, for regular size, no more than one per five is better. One is a 10 without an algae problem. Of the smaller Horned Nerites, I'd say 3-5 in a 10 gallon. But you might have to supplement feed by placing some rocks in a bowl of water in a window. Replace when they've cleaned.

And, not all algae eaters eat all algae, either.

Assassin Snails reproduce one baby at a time so the likelihood of them them overpopulating is slim.


----------

